# Heater Body Suit



## davidhelmly (Nov 14, 2014)

For anyone that is bow only, today is a perfect example of a heater body suit day. It's 26 here in Meriwether this morning with a stiff north wind coming across some 2 year old pines with nothing to break it and I am dressed plenty light enough to shoot but also toasty warm down in my HBS. They aren't a sponser but I use it and believe in it 100%!!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 14, 2014)

davidhelmly said:


> For anyone that is bow only, today is a perfect example of a heater body suit day. It's 26 here in Meriwether this morning with a stiff north wind coming across some 2 year old pines with nothing to break it and I am dressed plenty light enough to shoot but also toasty warm down in my HBS. They aren't a sponser but I use it and believe in it 100%!!



I've entertained the thought of trying one... actually, I was going to make my own.  I guess you would be best of if you strapped it to your stand in a few places so that that when you unzipped and stood up it didn't all fall to the bottom part of your stand, spooking deer.  I really think I may give it a try some time.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 14, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I've entertained the thought of trying one... actually, I was going to make my own.  I guess you would be best of if you strapped it to your stand in a few places so that that when you unzipped and stood up it didn't all fall to the bottom part of your stand, spooking deer.  I really think I may give it a try some time.


Yeah they have straps that go across your shoulders so when you shrug it off it just hangs behind you out of the way and doesn't fall.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 14, 2014)

davidhelmly said:


> Yeah they have straps that go across your shoulders so when you shrug it off it just hangs behind you out of the way and doesn't fall.



I was given a set of cover all's that are far too bulky to hunt with a bow. However, this year I came up with the idea that if I took a belt around my waste on the outside of all the clothes, I could likely use it in the same way.


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 14, 2014)

David,  I could have used one in Illinois the last 3 days.. One day we had 30mph winds and 32 degrees for a high.. I had on my warmest clothes and sat all day. When I came down at dark I was freezing. I think I will buy one for next year. My luck the zipper will stick when a shooter comes by and I will be stuck inside the suit. Lol


----------



## j_seph (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like an oversized pair of coveralls, legs sewed shut and no arms on em.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good investment for cold days like today, David.


----------



## scottc (Nov 14, 2014)

How were the deer moving this morning? I hoping to fling an arrow in the morning in meriweather, how's the rut going right now?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 14, 2014)

Best $$$ I have spent on hunting gear in years. I basically STOLE mine over the summer off Craigslist. I bought mine on one of the hottest days of the year off a guy up in Michigan. He said he used it 3 times and it was the wrong size. I haggled with him back and forth and got it for basically half price. now the shipping was not cheap, but once your set up and in the stand it's like you never left the bed. I LOVE MINE!!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 14, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> David,  I could have used one in Illinois the last 3 days.. One day we had 30mph winds and 32 degrees for a high.. I had on my warmest clothes and sat all day. When I came down at dark I was freezing. I think I will buy one for next year. My luck the zipper will stick when a shooter comes by and I will be stuck inside the suit. Lol



I don't know how you did it in those temps, I promise you it will be the best money you ever spent on cold weather clothes! Call me when you get back and you can try it on so you know what size to get. 



j_seph said:


> Looks like an oversized pair of coveralls, legs sewed shut and no arms on em.



Yep, sort of. 



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like a good investment for cold days like today, David.



For sure, everyone I've ever let borrow it bought one. 



scottc said:


> How were the deer moving this morning? I hoping to fling an arrow in the morning in meriweather, how's the rut going right now?



This morning was a zero with the wind howling. The last 8 days have been the best chasing/rut activity that I've seen here in the last 8 years. From what everyone is seeing I think it peaked here a few days ago but there is still some cruising and chasing going on, last Friday and Saturday were just nonstop running all day long, maybe this cold front will get them back up. 




Unicoidawg said:


> Best $$$ I have spent on hunting gear in years. I basically STOLE mine over the summer off Craigslist. I bought mine on one of the hottest days of the year off a guy up in Michigan. He said he used it 3 times and it was the wrong size. I haggled with him back and forth and got it for basically half price. now the shipping was not cheap, but once your set up and in the stand it's like you never left the bed. I LOVE MINE!!!!!



That's the way to do it!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 16, 2014)

Try 10 degrees with 25mph winds is what we had in Kansas. Need to start shopping for one!


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 16, 2014)

Are they a pain to carry to the stand? I need one but was worried about that part


----------



## BigCats (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.compacc.com/p/mobile-warming-heated-longmen-shirt-mens
This is what I've been thinking about they have pants also , you wear it as a base layer and still have freedom if you look there is lots of motorcycle riding suits.


----------



## BigCats (Nov 16, 2014)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Cozy-Products-Feet-Heated-Shoe-Insoles-CF/202933436
Here's some foot warmers I thought I'd share have gotten any but there not pricey may  be worth a try .


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 16, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> Are they a pain to carry to the stand? I need one but was worried about that part



They roll up about the size of a compact sleeping bag, I just strap mine onto the outside of my pack. When it's miserable cold outside the benefits far outweigh the added couple if pounds.


----------



## DoubleRR (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't say enough good things about HBS's....I have 2 of them...of course one of them ended up at my son's house....I found one of mine on the Heater Body Suit web page in July for a close out price of $150.....they have a nice double strap and clasp over the shoulder system that works very well carrying the HBS to your stand....once you use one in cold cold weather you won't want to be without it...some helpful advice....once you get one do some practicing sitting in a chair like your in your stand....will help being safe once your up in your stand and are getting in your HBS


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 16, 2014)

Sportmans Guide has got Sniper Sleeping Bags with Arms, I've thought about trying one of them out($40-$50)! On surenuff cold days I try to hunt in one of my blinds with my Coleman Sportcat heater on!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 16, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Try 10 degrees with 25mph winds is what we had in Kansas. Need to start shopping for one!



Yea i had to sit in it, i could have used one to, got warm when my big kansas buck walked by on thursday afternoon, pictures will follow


----------



## j_seph (Nov 17, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Yea i had to sit in it, i could have used one to, got warm when my big kansas buck walked by on thursday afternoon, pictures will follow


Must be global warming, when I went it was like 5 degrees and 30 mph wind. Sat in it, was miserable cold, killed deer but this GA boy was no where near prepared for that kind of weather. Never had seen a frost stay on ground till 3 or so in the afternoon.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 17, 2014)

And if it's really cold put a therma cell in it. It puts off just enough heat to warm it up. Kind of like an electric blanket.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 18, 2014)

Ihunt said:


> And if it's really cold put a therma cell in it. It puts off just enough heat to warm it up. Kind of like an electric blanket.



Lol it really gets warm when that polyester catches.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wouldn't a sleeping bag basically do the same thing?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought one because people said I needed it for Canada.  The outfitter told me not to bring it.   I did anyway.  The outfitter wanted to burn because he hates them.   I'm not taking it back this year.  

Cool idea but a pain to get into in a small box stand / ladder and basically impossible to move and get into said box stand or ladder from the ground.    

Personally I just prefer a good pair of quality outerwear like Sitka or something like that I can actually move around in with good base layers under.   If it gets colder than that then I want a heater in a stand!

They are rather ridiculous looking


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 18, 2014)

merc123 said:


> Wouldn't a sleeping bag basically do the same thing?



You could try it, but this thing is bigger than a regular sleeping bag and you just step right into it and zip it up. With a sleeping bag your may be able to get it up around your waist but not all the way over your shoulders. 



Buzz said:


> I bought one because people said I needed it for Canada.  The outfitter told me not to bring it.   I did anyway.  The outfitter wanted to burn because he hates them.   I'm not taking it back this year.
> 
> Cool idea but a pain to get into in a small box stand / ladder and basically impossible to move and get into said box stand or ladder from the ground.
> 
> ...



I could care less what the outfitter thinks, I am the one sitting out there and paying him. I have good quality gear outer and base layer, but I like my HBS as well. Not all stands are very heater friendly....... as a matter of fact none of mine are. But to each his own. Good luck in Canada, take us some pics.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ive considered one.My concern would be having to turn to your right to shoot for a right handed shooter or trying to get a shot off behind me. Wouldn't it be brushing up against the bark or hanging up . especially on a pine tree.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 18, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> I could care less what the outfitter thinks, I am the one sitting out there and paying him. I have good quality gear outer and base layer, but I like my HBS as well. Not all stands are very heater friendly....... as a matter of fact none of mine are. But to each his own. Good luck in Canada, take us some pics.



His stuff is all set up where they are extremely heater friendly.    To me it's just not cold enough here to need them - the only thing that gets cold on me is my feet and I take care of that with boot blankets.  Once I bought really good base layer stuff I can handle temps in the 20s with nothing more than UA Ayton stuff and it's not even remotely bulky.   Maybe I'll have one for sale soon, it's been used once.  

I hope to have some great pics to share.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 19, 2014)

Buzz said:


> His stuff is all set up where they are extremely heater friendly.    To me it's just not cold enough here to need them - the only thing that gets cold on me is my feet and I take care of that with boot blankets.  Once I bought really good base layer stuff I can handle temps in the 20s with nothing more than UA Ayton stuff and it's not even remotely bulky.   Maybe I'll have one for sale soon, it's been used once.
> 
> I hope to have some great pics to share.




Lol, you're just a lot tougher than me! Let me know when you get ready to sell it, a backup is always welcome.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 19, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Lol it really gets warm when that polyester catches.



Fire is a good thing when you're cold!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 19, 2014)

Ihunt said:


> Fire is a good thing when you're cold!




Lol the question is can the deer see the flames? If not then I am a strong advocate of the idea.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 30, 2015)

I finally pulled the trigger and bought one. I haven't used it yet but my first thoughts on the suit are:

1. It is well built but bulky. I think deer might be able to pick you off fairly easy in the late winter with no cover.

2. It is very warm and fits nice.

3. Transporting it to the stand will be slightly difficult carrying all your other items. But I think worth it.

4. Lastly, the zipper is my only real concern. It will be noisy to unzip in calm conditions if a buck sneaks up on you..If you see the buck coming from a distance, no problem. But up close in calm conditions it will take some finesse to unzip quietly.

Overall, I think the suit will be well worth the money for my late season Illinois hunts.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 30, 2015)

You will enjoy it. It will keep you in the stand a lot longer than anything out there IMO.


----------



## gcs (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to try the Iwom suit. It looks to be more bowhunter friendly than the hds.


----------



## uturn (Dec 31, 2015)

Best $350 you'll ever spend on hunting equipment!!!

Never leave home without it!

Archery only and love mine!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 31, 2015)

Bet no one has had the need to use it this year.  You needed a rain coat instead.


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 31, 2015)

I used my heater body suit about 10-15 times this year. I get cold easy so I love it! Its not a problem getting it off with a deer there, it also hides  a lot of movement if you move your hands and arms inside of it while its still zipped up. I'll always take my heater body suit when its cold out!


----------

